# Did a little striper fishing



## ericjeeper (Jun 7, 2010)

Bite was slow. As a matter of fact we only caught the one.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like they can battle!


----------



## DJ4wd (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice catch, hard to believe so many people make such a big deal of large and small mouth when those monsters are out there! Awesome fish!


----------



## BigE (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice looking fish!

Never caught a striper, but those small mouth bass sure put up a good fight, especially the trophy ones.


----------



## ray benson (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice fish. Caught in Indiana?


----------



## DJ4wd (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah I love fighting small mouths as well,but stripers get to be a easy 50lb Imagine latching onto a smallie that size.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice fish.

Here are a couple of hybrids caught this past spring.

One was 5.6 lbs and the other was 5.75 pounds.

Delicious!


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice fish. I bet that was fun to land.


----------

